# Nordost Heimdall headphone cable



## flohmann

I had a listen to this new cable at the California Audio Show yesterday. Using a set of LCD-3 headphones powered by a Schiit Lyr, with vinyl source, I heard a pretty easily discernable difference between them and the stock Audeze cable (even under show conditions).
  
 I didn't get the retail price (doh!), but the Nordost rep explained that they can terminate them for either Senn 800 or Audeze (and they voiced the cable with Audeze). On the other end, they are all terminated to 4 pin balanced, but supplied with adapters for all the most common alternative plugs. The cables are the product of 18 months of work for Nordost and is apparently one of the hardest for them to manufacture. The cable is attractive and very flexible.
  
 Looking forward to finding a pair of these to audition at home!


----------



## lids369

The retail price is $800 for the 2 m cable, with the option for a $5-600 2 m extension


----------



## alvin sawdust

Strange that they don't terminate single ended instead of having to use an adaptor. Surely that compromises SQ especially when they have gone to so much trouble over the cable construction.


----------



## lids369

The adaptors are the same cable, like the same material and quality


----------



## alvin sawdust

lids369 said:


> The adaptors are the same cable, like the same material and quality


 
 Yes the cable itself is the same but the plugs aren't and each and every additional connection will degrade the sound to some extent.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Don't get me wrong, I would love to try this with my LCD-3s. Wondering whether there may be a loaner program in the pipeline?


----------



## nicecans916

Would you say the sound quality was worth the price of the cable? Were there any other manufacturers with headphone cables for comparison?


----------



## buson160man

alvin sawdust said:


> Yes the cable itself is the same but the plugs aren't and each and every additional connection will degrade the sound to some extent.


 

 That is a valid point the more the connections the more the possibility of signal degradation . The price is 799.99 usd ouch!!!!!!!!!
 Especially considering the lcd2 headphone costs 995 usd   at least when I bought mine . Really a cable that costs almost as much as the headphone you wil use it for . Come on the price on cabling is really out of line these days .


----------



## flohmann

nicecans916 said:


> Would you say the sound quality was worth the price of the cable? Were there any other manufacturers with headphone cables for comparison?


 

 Didn't have nearly enough time to make that determination, and I only compared against the stock Audeze LCD-3 cable. At home I use a pair of LCD-2 fed by ALO cable and RWA Audeze Edition, so completely different system than the one I heard at the show. That price is a hard pill to swallow, since it would take me pretty far toward upgrading from LCD-2 to LCD-X (and part way to LCD-3).


----------



## Lenni

buson160man said:


> That is a valid point the more the connections the more the possibility of signal degradation . The price is 799.99 usd ouch!!!!!!!!!
> Especially considering the lcd2 headphone costs 995 usd   at least when I bought mine . Really a cable that costs almost as much as the headphone you wil use it for . Come on the price on cabling is really out of line these days .


 
 the price reflects the other Heimdall 2 cables. the price of high-quality cables has been out of line for a long time, not just these days.
  
 it also reflects the price of other components in a system. the cost of a good amp or dac is often equal or more expensive than the headphones themselves. cables are just another component, and should be seen as such.
  
 we should just be glad Nordost is doing it at all.
  
 bottom line is, is it making the sound of my music more enjoyable than before? I used to have the Heimdall 1 (speakers + ICs) and to me it didn't.


----------



## alvin sawdust

The 2m length could be prohibitive for a few people. Can't really see this one selling like hot cakes, could be wrong though.
  
 Michael Mercer will probably get his hands on this and say with it plugged into his LCD-3s, it is like being wired to an orgasmatron!


----------



## Somphon

I just got Heimdall 2 to go between LCD-3f and Hugo, also testing with Burson Conductor. 
 Before this I did A/B/C with Silver Dragon V3, Toxic's Silver Poison, Heimdall 2.
 I found Heimdall 2 to be the most fluid, musical and natural sounding than the other 2.


----------



## isquirrel

somphon said:


> I just got Heimdall 2 to go between LCD-3f and Hugo, also testing with Burson Conductor.
> Before this I did A/B/C with Silver Dragon V3, Toxic's Silver Poison, Heimdall 2.
> I found Heimdall 2 to be the most fluid, musical and natural sounding than the other 2.


 

 Hmm been eyeing the Heimdall, will have to see if I can arrange an audition. I am using my LCD-X's with ALO Salty Pepper.


----------



## icebear

First of all spending as much on a cable as for the headphone "sounds" a bit stupid to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but when someone has money to burn, why not.
 Second with any high end name brand from a major manufacturer you are paying the brand name logo, the retailer mark up and the manufacturer mark up and you get a cable in a certain pre cut length and termination.
  
 Especially in headphone cables there are lots of well reputed small scale guys where you can get customized length and termination for your headphones and amps for a much better value. Just my $0.02. Me personally I am not looking any further than my Norne Vanquish.


----------



## Somphon

icebear said:


> First of all spending as much on a cable as for the headphone "sounds" a bit stupid to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm not sure if calling people's decision 'stupid' is a way to go. I'm sure there are some poor bloke think spending money on Vanquish or a HD800 is quite stupid also. 
  
 Have you had a chance to compare these cables in the same sitting A/B/C/D/etc.? I also find it ridiculously expensive, but the quality of sound I get compare to stock vs. several other brand, it gave me the most joy for my hard-earned money to enjoy the music. Explore with open mind.


----------



## Lenni

somphon said:


> I'm not sure if calling people's decision 'stupid' is a way to go. I'm sure there are some poor bloke think spending money on Vanquish or a HD800 is quite stupid also.
> 
> Have you had a chance to compare these cables in the same sitting A/B/C/D/etc.? I also find it ridiculously expensive, but the quality of sound I get compare to stock vs. several other brand, it gave me the most joy for my hard-earned money to enjoy the music. Explore with open mind.


 
  
 +1
  
 a pic or two of LDC3 with Nordost's would be real nice to see.


----------



## Somphon

lenni said:


> +1
> 
> a pic or two of LDC3 with Nordost's would be real nice to see.


 

  
 Sorry for my Samsung S3 quality...


----------



## Lenni

icebear said:


> First of all spending as much on a cable as for the headphone "sounds" a bit stupid to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't see people with V-Moda's or even Senn 650's saving to buy this cable. But, if you have an end-of-game kind of headphone system, then the question is more like not how much is it, but does it deliver. Is it better than the other cables?
  
 personally, after my experience with the Heimdall 1, I'm not in a rush to get Nordost's cables. 


somphon said:


> Sorry for my Samsung S3 quality...


 
 thanks...


----------



## Frank I

I use the Heimdall on my Hd800 and absolutely love the cable. Outstanding transparency and hear one on the alpha dog in newport Beach and it was fantastic as well .


----------



## SharpEars

For this price I expect pure silver and lots of it (i.e., two wires per pin) not having to go through multiple degrading interconnects to get to headphones from the headphone amp.


----------



## Frank I

The hD800 responds bette rwith copper in my experience. The Nordost sounds great with the hd800 and enjoyable but it is expensive .


----------



## donlin

I just picked one up from Music Direct about 20 minutes ago. It'll be fun to see how it sounds. I have Nordost for all my other cables so it was to hard to resist. Regarding the extra connection to go single ended, I have to assume that Nordost was thinking that anybody willing to spend $800.00 for a cable is running balanced anyway. At least they provide the option. With any other cable it's either or.


----------



## Frank I

For  reviewer it was appreciated. I have both single ends and balanced amps in house for a review so I certainly appreciate the flexibility.


----------



## mscott58

Has anyone done any A/B tests on the Heimdall2 HP cables using with and without the adapter and source that outputs both SE and balanced? Would love to hear if there is any real discernible differences. 
  
 I have a Bakoon HPA-21, which is an awesome amp, but alas lacks balanced outputs since they feel that their unique circuitry sounds fine and negates the need for balanced outputs. 
  
 Thanks all!


----------



## isquirrel

Sent an email to the Nordost distributor today, asking for pricing on the Heimdall 2 HP cable and some RCA IC's to use with my LCD-X's and Studio Six. I wonder how much of a difference they will make over my ALO Salty Peppers (HP & IC's)?


----------



## donlin

isquirrel said:


> Sent an email to the Nordost distributor today, asking for pricing on the Heimdall 2 HP cable and some RCA IC's to use with my LCD-X's and Studio Six. I wonder how much of a difference they will make over my ALO Salty Peppers (HP & IC's)?




I've never heard your cables, but the Nordost heimdall IC's and headphone cable are quite a bit better than any others I have compared them to.


----------



## mscott58

Trying to see if they'd be an upgrade from my Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3's.


----------



## isquirrel

Cables are on their way for me to try out. Will report impressions here.


----------



## Somphon

mscott58 said:


> Trying to see if they'd be an upgrade from my Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3's.




I A/B with HD2 and SDV3 and can tell you, yes. It is a big upgrade.


----------



## lids369

Has anyone heard it versus the Cardas Clear headphone cable?


----------



## SoundFreaq

lids369 said:


> Has anyone heard it versus the Cardas Clear headphone cable?



 


I have both the HD2 and Cardas clear USB cables and RCA ICs of each. So I feel like I have a good feel for the house sound of each line. 

They are both great, for me, I prefer the Cardas. With my system they are a bit more laid back and musical to me. If you want more transparency/rawness, or have a warm setup, maybe go HD2. Otherwise it seems most people that I have talked to at least, prefer the Cardas in their kits. Much more clean (clear : ) than Cardas' other offerings, but a nice musical engagement that works well. HD2 is more revealing, a bit more raw, kind of like the Frey - which I sold. I preferred Cardas to Frey as well.


----------



## lids369

soundfreaq said:


> lids369 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard it versus the Cardas Clear headphone cable?
> ...


 
  
 Thanks! I feel the same way about Cardas vs Nordost for other cables, just have not heard the Cardas headphone cable.


----------



## mscott58

Anyone know if Nordost is going to be showing their Heimdall 2 HP cable at the upcoming CanJam/RMAF in Denver in October? 
  
 Pulled the trigger to attend today.


----------



## isquirrel

Pulled the trigger on the Heimdall 2's went for a full setup with HP cable, IC's and S/PDIF will be here Thursday am. I guess I am up for the usual 100 hours of burn in


----------



## donlin

Good decision! Mine sounded better than the Q right out of the box.


----------



## cute

donlin said:


> Good decision! Mine sounded better than the Q right out of the box.


 

 Can you please describe the differences you hear between these two?


----------



## isquirrel

Good to know, I've gone mad (madder!) and decided to get the LCD-3's with Fazor as well this week. Oh well!


----------



## donlin

isquirrel said:


> Good to know, I've gone mad (madder!) and decided to get the LCD-3's with Fazor as well this week. Oh well!




That's upgrade overload, but sounds like fun!


----------



## Somphon

isquirrel said:


> Good to know, I've gone mad (madder!) and decided to get the LCD-3's with Fazor as well this week. Oh well!




You will love it!


----------



## isquirrel

The Heimdall 2 family has arrived ! 
  
 First impressions was very happy with the presentation packing etc. If anyone wants photos I will take some.
  
 I tried the optical 75ohm S/PDIF 1st. Noticed straight away a reduction in noise and better timing, I like the way it comes with BNC as standard with an optional true 75ohm gold RCA connector. Its also directional.
  
 Next up were the RCA's, same as above and relieved that they fitted my Hugo. 
  
 Finally the HP cable arrived this afternoon, very well made, I appreciate that Nordost has provided so many termination options with he cables. Normally I would have to hunting for various connectors, nice they have it all covered.
  
 Listening to them on my LCD-X's not too bright at all, very revealing, quieter than the ALO Salty Pepper's and tonally richer. Best of all worlds really!
  
 Will burn these in for a few hundred hours but straight off they are worth the $


----------



## Somphon

isquirrel said:


> The Heimdall 2 family has arrived !
> 
> First impressions was very happy with the presentation packing etc. If anyone wants photos I will take some.
> 
> ...


 
 Photos please!


----------



## isquirrel

Photos here, I took a few so you can see the different terminations. The quality of the connectors is top notch.


----------



## donlin

isquirrel said:


> Photos here, I took a few so you can see the different terminations. The quality of the connectors is top notch.




Very nice, thanks.

Here are a couple of mine with balanced connections. Also Nordost Vishnu AC cord.


----------



## roadcykler

lenni said:


> we should just be glad Nordost is doing it at all.


 
  
 Doing what? Charging an outrageous price for a few dollars worth of equipment or taking advantage of the often erroneous adage, "you get what you pay for"? (Or maybe taking advantage of people who rely on subjective abilities to determine if something is better)?


----------



## isquirrel

donlin said:


> Very nice, thanks.
> 
> Here are a couple of mine with balanced connections. Also Nordost Vishnu AC cord.


 
 Thank you, I like the Nordost power products, I am running the Shunyata power gear and really cannot afford/ don't want to go chasing down that road! (yet)


----------



## donlin

isquirrel said:


> Thank you, I like the Nordost power products, I am running the Shunyata power gear and really cannot afford/ don't want to go chasing down that road! (yet)




I have everything plugged into the Shunyata Hydra Alpha-4. Luckily I got the Vishnu's for half price right after they were superceded.


----------



## isquirrel

*Listening Tests between Headphone Cables*
  
*ALO Salty Pepper*
*Nordost Heimdall 2*
  
*Headphone LCD-3F*
  
*Heimdall 2 - cable is not microphonic*
  
 Gabriel’s Oboe 24/88 - Graceful, flowing, centred image, swaying with he bow across the instrument, unforced, melodic
  
 Delicate - laid back, no harshness, guitar seems natural, vocals have texture
  
 Be here now - sense of ease, choral 1.14 with good reverb and detail, strumming of guitar is left ch, ray’s voice is textured
  
 Hotel California - DSD 64 - shakers in far RH channel, vocals are deep centre, I am rocking, thoroughly involved, electric guitar is great, good harmonics
  
 Empty - great rhythm and pace, feet, head, and hands are a tapping, I am grooving, can sense Ray’s breath even on quiet passes 3.10
  
 Don’t you - lovely rhythm, not bright or edgy, vocal is mid depth, centre image, great drive without being hard or edgy, or the instruments seem to be so naturally presented, lovely hand struming on drums with violin in concert
  
 Grizzly Bear -great separation at start of track, male vocal is not harsh at all, great rythum and duette vocals
  
 Choking - lush harmonics, notice how everything is presented from a black background, vocals are natural, drum is tight with good definition and texture
  
*ALO Salty Pepper - Cable is mildly microphonic*
  
 Gabriel’s Oboe 24/88 - A little thin, sounds more processed, my brain is not relaxing into the music
  
 Delicate - sense of not a much information but seems more forced, again that thinness in everything is 1st impression, not as musical, almost getting harsh, more hash less of a black background, soundstage is narrower
  
 Be here now - opening guitar is now not as far left ch, ray’s voice is not as  textured or laid back
  
 Hotel California - DSD 64 - brighter, bass is more pronounced but less detail shakers in far RH channel, don’t like it is fatiguing, I am not swaying and grooving anymore
  
 Don’t you - voice is thin not as textured or complete, sounds like hi-fi not music
  
 Empty - still has rhythm and pace, but it i doesn’t have the same ease. passes 3.10, I find myself waiting to stop listening and go back to the Heimdall
  
 Did not need to go any further, actually didn’t want to keep listening anymore.
  
*Conclusion -* Big relief to put the Heimdall back in, everything is beautiful with the music again, has amazing colours and texture, timing is just so much more natural, unforced detail, rythum and pace, organically involving.
  
 Heimdall = clear winner


----------



## mscott58

Great review isquirrel! Guess I now know what my next upgrade is going to be. 
  
 Hope Nordost has a discount at RMAF!


----------



## Somphon

isquirrel said:


> *Listening Tests between Headphone Cables*
> 
> *ALO Salty Pepper*
> *Nordost Heimdall 2*
> ...


 
  
 Good review and I feel absolutely the same.


----------



## curbfeeler

I just ordered the Heimdall 2 for the Audez'e LCD-2 Rev 2 here.
 Will post with impressions at some future time.


----------



## isquirrel

curbfeeler said:


> I just ordered the Heimdall 2 for the Audez'e LCD-2 Rev 2 here.
> Will post with impressions at some future time.




Looking forward to to your impressions


----------



## curbfeeler

The Nordost Heimdall 2 headphone cable arrived day before yesterday. I attached it to the Audez’e LCD-2 Rev 2 and let it play through all the day and night until this morning, and then had to hear it critically. Immediately apparent were increased tonal density, better low-level detail and an effortless differentiation of parts. More leap is in evidence, and loud seems louder. Listening thus far is all single-ended, and I look forward to hearing this cable with a balanced amplifier.
Stan


----------



## mscott58

For anyone at the RMAF/CanJam this weekend, Nordost is selling the Heimdall 2 at 10% off. 
  
 As a sign of how popular their new headphone cable is, the rest of their products are 20% off...


----------



## donlin

I'm not surprised it's popular since it's such an amazing sounding cable. Very lightweight and flexible too.


----------



## Somphon

curbfeeler said:


> The Nordost Heimdall 2 headphone cable arrived day before yesterday. I attached it to the Audez’e LCD-2 Rev 2 and let it play through all the day and night until this morning, and then had to hear it critically. Immediately apparent were increased tonal density, better low-level detail and an effortless differentiation of parts. More leap is in evidence, and loud seems louder. Listening thus far is all single-ended, and I look forward to hearing this cable with a balanced amplifier.
> Stan


 
  
 The more time you put in to the cables, you will hear more improvement in all aspects you mentioned. Most enjoyable to me is the effortless musical sounds yet still retaining good separation. For me, the best part of Heimdall2 is that it didn't change character of my other components (as does with other cables I've auditioned). It just simply allow the best of my other component to come out at its fullest capacity. Squeezing out every cent of investments out of my HP and DAC/AMP.


----------



## isquirrel

curbfeeler said:


> The Nordost Heimdall 2 headphone cable arrived day before yesterday. I attached it to the Audez’e LCD-2 Rev 2 and let it play through all the day and night until this morning, and then had to hear it critically. Immediately apparent were increased tonal density, better low-level detail and an effortless differentiation of parts. More leap is in evidence, and loud seems louder. Listening thus far is all single-ended, and I look forward to hearing this cable with a balanced amplifier.
> Stan


 

 Mine have now got over 500 hours on them and they are sounding very good. All the sonic qualities I was looking for are there, texture, warm without being coloured, plenty of detail. The best cables for my system by a considerable amount.


----------



## goldendarko

I'm thinking about picking up a pair of these headphone cables for my LCD-3, are they a significant improvement over stock cables for the Audeze's?


----------



## isquirrel

goldendarko said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a pair of these headphone cables for my LCD-3, are they a significant improvement over stock cables for the Audeze's?


 
  
 In every respect, they have a beautiful rich tonal quality to them.
  
 Good investment IMHO


----------



## ellevoid

For HD800 I think, Nordost Heimdall2 gave me more transparency, super clarity, better image.
 and Cardas Clear give me a smoother laid back sound with less transparency or clarity.
  
 In some record I prefer Cardas over Nordost but most of the time I prefer Nordost.


----------



## goldendarko

Ok thanks for the responses, think I will try the heimdall 2 interconnects first and see if I notice a difference, hard to swallow $800 for a headphone cable for me still, wonder if I may see more benefit from adding something like the audiophileo first


----------



## fzman

goldendarko said:


> Ok thanks for the responses, think I will try the heimdall 2 interconnects first and see if I notice a difference, hard to swallow $800 for a headphone cable for me still, wonder if I may see more benefit from adding something like the audiophileo





>


 
  
 I look at it like this.  The question isn't just about whether the cable = $800, per se,  The question is whether your cans plus the cable offers better sound than another headphone or headphone/cable combo at or below the price of 'yours'.  The Heimdall also offers the connectivity, out of the box to use 4-pin xlr, 1/4" or 3.5mm, so it is pretty much future-proof in terms of amp compatibility.
  
 On inexpensive headphones, I'd probably recommend upgrading the 'phones, or a upper-level can or a flagship - cables at the level of the Heimdall will take you to the next level sonically, even if diminishing returns have set in.   At the end of the day, value is not an acceptable substitute for performance.


----------



## isquirrel

ellevoid said:


> For HD800 I think, Nordost Heimdall2 gave me more transparency, super clarity, better image.
> and Cardas Clear give me a smoother laid back sound with less transparency or clarity.
> 
> In some record I prefer Cardas over Nordost but most of the time I prefer Nordost.


 

 I agree that the Cardas is more laid back, but the Nordost has a beautifully rich harmonic quality that is just correct. The added clarity etc are a plus on top.
  
 I much prefer the Nordost over the Cardas on both my LCD-3F's and LCD-X's.


----------



## scottmac62

Has anyone compared the Cardas and Nordost over the Q cable.  I much prefer the Q cable over the stock cable on my LCD-X.  The Q is more open and smoother without being veiled in any way.  The stock cable is too analytical and artificial sounding to my ears.


----------



## scottmac62

How about any comparisons to the WyWire red?  The reviews sound the same on improvements for a lot less money.  Also, Cardas has a new Clear Light that cost a lot less than the Clear but gets really close.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah I'm considering both the heimdsll and WyWires too. For $300 vs $800 it would be great if the sound quality improvement was similar


----------



## mscott58

Listened to the WyWires at RMAF and they were nice but didn't get to compare them directly to the Nordost.


----------



## scottmac62

goldendarko said:


> Yeah I'm considering both the heimdsll and WyWires too. For $300 vs $800 it would be great if the sound quality improvement was similar


 
 Thats what I'm hoping for, especially because the Audeze's just don't respond to after market cables like Senn's do.  At least that has been my experience, and from what I have read any changes seem to be quite subtle.


----------



## hfflt

I can't say enough how nice is to see so many open-minded people seeking for sonic perfection.
  
 HD800 upgrade impressions anyone? LCD3 and HD800 are very different species, so it's curious how Heimdall plays along Senn's.


----------



## ellevoid

For HD800 I think, Nordost Heimdall2 gave me more transparency, super clarity, better image. But matching is the most important thing before buying a headphone cable.
  
 I once used JPS Labs power cords and interconnections with HD800+Heimdall2 and it sound very good. but after I change my PC and IC this setup is too bright for me.


----------



## buson160man

I know this a thread about the headphone cable but I think there are some parallels concerning their interconnects as well .I have a pair of the heimdall 1 interconnects I purchased from music direct at their closeout price of 350 usd. I was happy to get it at that price but the price on the newer cable is even higher significantly higher at 939.99 for a 1 meter pair. The cable now costs almost as much as the lcd2. But for what I paid for the v1 I was happy. It was an improvement over my previous cable and at the closeout price not unreasonable. I have since discovered the cable pro reverie interconnect and with some time on it is already much better sounding than the original heimdall . The reverie is a much higher resolution cable than the original heimdall I am hearing things that the original heimdall completely misses. The heimdall is not bad cable it is pretty decent but it comes up short when compared to my new cable pro reverie interconnect. I wonder how much better the new heimdall 2 interconnect is but at the new price it way to expensive for my pockets. For others might I suggest you check out the cable pro reverie interconnect for less than half the price of the new heimdall 2 you get a really excellent sounding interconnect for more of a real world price.


----------



## bmichels

I just bought a LCD-X and I will also be VERY interested in any suggestion as for after market cable.  I already have WyWire RED for my ED5, and I like it but do not find it very flexible.
  
 So for my LCX-X I am hesitating between another WyWire RED or the Nordost heimdall 2  or other like the Double Helix Molecule Xtreme ( or the Molecule SE... don't know the difference  for example.  
  
 They are in different price category, the Nordost being the most expensive !  So is the Nordost worth the extra price ? do you have other suggestions ? 
  
 thanks


----------



## isquirrel

bmichels said:


> I just bought a LCD-X and I will also be VERY interested in any suggestion as for after market cable.  I already have WyWire RED for my ED5, and I like it but do not find it very flexible.
> 
> So for my LCX-X I am hesitating between another WyWire RED or the Nordost heimdall 2  or other like the Double Helix Molecule Xtreme ( or the Molecule SE... don't know the difference  for example.
> 
> ...


 

 For the X I tried Nordost Heimdall 2, Cardas Clear & ALO Salty Pepper.
  
 The Nordorst was very resolving but tended at least on my system at that time to be a little on the lean side and over time became fatiguing. Typical of Silver cables. It was good, but ultimately I went with the Cardas Clear as I found it to be just as revealing but had a lush midrange which suited my tastes better.
  
 I never liked Cardas cable before the Clear has a different sonic signature, not as dark and with good clarity. IMHO the X's are aready revealing so if you have tube gear then it could be each way, if you have SS then the Cardas is probably a better choice in my experience.
  
 The ALO was not as good as either of the above.
  
 YMMV - with cables such a personal choice, if you can best to demo at home or buy with a return policy.


----------



## bmichels

isquirrel said:


> For the X I tried Nordost Heimdall 2, Cardas Clear & ALO Salty Pepper.
> 
> The Nordorst was very resolving but tended at least on my system at that time to be a little on the lean side and over time became fatiguing. Typical of Silver cables. It was good, but ultimately I went with the Cardas Clear as I found it to be just as revealing but had a lush midrange which suited my tastes better.
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## hainss

I have a Black Dragon V2 balanced for my HD800. I go to my local audio store for fix up one of my source. I see they have to loan a Nordost Haimdall 2 for HD-800. I asking for the price. Then I laugh, finish my task and go home. I am a student with low budget..
 Then I do some test from my Stock cable vs the Black Dragon. I was impress that I loved more my stock cable than the Black Dragon. Because BD have a less wide soundstage with less definition, but more impact, more bass, more smooth high. I have to say that my amp is a Bryston BHA-1 and people tell that the balanced mode is better than the single ended. So, I don't know what my balanced mode does to sound vs what cable does.
  
 When I go to my local store again, I was thinking it will be a good idea to include the Nordost for more test; compare a balanced with a balanced. 
  
 Then: ****!      Nice!       Caliss!     Wow!            ****, 800$... really! 
  
 They are better! 
 It's more like the sound of my stock cable, but better in all aspect without lost. More definition, more clarity, better imaging.
  
 It's strange, because my source don't cost much more than the price of this cable. I have an 200$ interconnect... It's rational to buy a cable at this price before upgrade my source? 
  
 Rig:
 Marantz SA8004 » Bis interconnect » Bryston BHA-1 » HD-800
 Or
 Rega Planar 2 » Clear Audio Performer V2 » Cambridge Audio 540 » Bryston BHA-1 » HD800


----------



## curbfeeler

Just showed the Heimdall 2 cable with Audeze LCD-2.2 at our local meet in near Seattle.
 Everyone who heard it had praise for it.
 It was hosted on a Benchmark DAC2 HGC.


----------



## mscott58

curbfeeler said:


> Just showed the Heimdall 2 cable with Audeze LCD-2.2 at our local meet in near Seattle.
> Everyone who heard it had praise for it.
> It was hosted on a Benchmark DAC2 HGC.


 
 Yeah, it's a wonderful HP cable - just a bit pricey. If money was no object, I'd jump on it ASAP. Kind of hard justifying buying a cable for the same price as a Cavalli Liquid Carbon amp.


----------



## goldendarko

It's actually like $200 more than the Liquid Carbon if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## goldendarko

It's actually like $200 more than the Liquid Carbon if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## mscott58

goldendarko said:


> It's actually like $200 more than the Liquid Carbon if I'm not mistaken.


 
 You are not mistaken, apparently I was. Wow - for some reason thought the Heimdall 2 HP was $600. Maybe that is what the sale/launch price was at RMAF last year? Anyway thanks for the correction. Cheers


----------



## goldendarko

I would say before ordering a cable like the Heimdall, make sure your other gear is in order. I'm sure the Liquid Carbon will be a very good amp, but it's silly to pair a $799 cable with a $599 amp, you'd probably get better returns just getting an amp priced around $1500 in that case and using a stock cable.


----------



## mscott58

Of course and well said. Already have some amps like that - the LC is just something I'm trying as I believe in Alex and it sounded wonderful at CanJam SoCal. Also I brought up the LC simply as a comparison to the pricing of the Heimdall 2. 

Cheers


----------



## lmf22

CNET reviewed the Nordost Heimdall headphones cables (and Red Dawn speaker cables). http://www.cnet.com/news/auditioning-nordost-cables-do-speaker-cables-have-a-sound/
 The reviewer used Oppo PM-1, Sennheiser HD 700, Audeze LCD-X, and HiFiMan HE6.


----------



## raypin

mmm....just curious: anyone tried the Heimdall 2 with the Hifiman HE 1000? Impressions??


----------



## sfviahouston

raypin said:


> mmm....just curious: anyone tried the Heimdall 2 with the Hifiman HE 1000? Impressions??




Yup, I own these with the dual xlr adapter. Provides a warmer sound imo, I love these cables.


----------



## raypin

mmm.......makes me want it more. However, after several emails to different Nordost dealers in Asia since last year and this year , I have not gotten a single reply from them. I guess they are not interested in selling their precious cable.


----------



## TommyTunes

I've tried several aftermarket headphone cables over the years with marginal improvements. However after reading several reviews of the Nordost cable I thought I'd give it a try figuring that I'd return it if like the others it proved to be only a small change.
Well this time backfired on me, it's costing me some bucks. The Nordost cable partnered with the Audeze LCD-X's elevated the performance to a level that I thought was only achievable from electrostatics.
The sound became airey and delicate in the top end. The Audeze's always sounded sludgish to me, now the sonic signature was transformed.

The price is insane, i do like the fact that it's terminated with a 4 pin balanced connector and comes with both 1/4 and 3.5 mm adapters. However with my luck I need a 4pole trrs balanced connector for using my A&K player, that cost me another $180


----------



## raypin

mmm.......will be trying this cable next week in H.K. I wanted to order on-line but it seems Nordost does not  respond to email requests for info. Will also compare it with Cardas Clear before deciding.


----------



## Edric Li

raypin said:


> mmm.......will be trying this cable next week in H.K. I wanted to order on-line but it seems Nordost does not  respond to email requests for info. Will also compare it with Cardas Clear before deciding.


 
  
 Please post your comparison here! Looking forward to that


----------



## raypin

mmm.....if you backread, it seems the Nordost Heimdall 2 is more transparent and resolving than the Cardas Clear, which is more musical and laid-back. I'll post. I might end up getting the Nordost Heimdall 2 (very hard to find from where I am)  for my Ether C and Ether and the Cardas Clear for the HD 800 S. I'm relying on the email of DMA Audio of HK that they both have cables on hand. If not, I'll go DAP buying: either the M2, Questyle QP1R or the Cowon Pleneu S. Damn......my credit card is now hiding in fear.


----------



## sfviahouston

Just was purusinf the Nordost headphone termination chart the other day and saw they added support for Shure SE846's (or I guess any Shure's with the same termination). I called Nordost to confirm and they told me that an end user actually discovered and informed Nordost.




Given this is unchartered territory for Nordost as they don't make IEM cables I convinced them to send them to me for a month at no cost for a trial. One things for sure they look sweet


----------



## raypin

Mmm......finally was able to get my first Nordost, Heimdall 2 for HD 800/S. The dealer in H.K. did not have the H2 for Mr. Speakers. Strictly by order only. First impression: Wow.....it is so red.

Edit: the heimdall 2 is perfectly matched with my hd 800 S. It is soooo gooood that I am going to get the h2 for my hek, oppo pm1, ether/ether c.


----------



## TommyTunes

I was so impressed with the changes to my LCD-X's that I ordered a second cable for my Sennheiser HD-800S, preliminary impressions is that it increased the already spectacular soundstage of the 800S with a bit more clarity. The difference wasn't as great as with the Audeze but still a worthwhile improvement.


----------



## Jozurr

As nice sounding and flexible this cable is, unfortunately Ive had to put it up for sale to fund something. Im sure whoever buys it will really enjoy it.


----------



## raypin

mmm........for which headphone? I'll scream if you say Hirose/Mr. Speakers.


----------



## Jozurr

raypin said:


> mmm........for which headphone? I'll scream if you say Hirose/Mr. Speakers.




Audeze


----------



## raypin

mmm.....bummer. Just got an Atlas Xeno for my LCD X and 3F the other day.. Shame. Good luck.


----------



## Jozurr

raypin said:


> mmm.....bummer. Just got an Atlas Xeno for my LCD X and 3F the other day.. Shame. Good luck.


 
  
 Do you own the heimdall 2 as well? How do you like the Atlas Xeno?


----------



## raypin

mmm......yes, Heimdall 2 for the HD 800/800S. I'm set on getting the Heimdall 2 for the Ethers. Atlas Zeno (for my Audezes) is a good value for money cable. I have not done any comparisons yet vis-a-vis the stock cable. I wanted it primarily because I needed a shorter-than-stock cable.


----------



## krumley7882

raypin said:


> mmm....just curious: anyone tried the Heimdall 2 with the Hifiman HE 1000? Impressions??


 
 I was interested if you found any feedback/impressions?


----------



## raypin

Mmmm...none yet. But, in a few days, I have an incoming Heimdall 2 for the Focal Utopia, in anticipation of my Focal Utopia (probably late Sept. delivery). I'll probably go ahead with the Heimdall 2 for my HE 1000. Will post impressions.


----------



## ddanois

I have been using the Heimdall 2 with my Focal Utopias since they arrived in June. This cable presents the Utopia in all of their glory. Clean, detailed and just beautiful. I will admit that I added a Utopia connector to my DHC Prion order so in about a week I'll have the opportunity to compare. However, there's nothing bad about the Heimdall 2 cable!


----------



## Toolman

Any chance to compare the Heimdall2 with the DHC Prion? 

The thin cable built quality of the Heimdall had me worried when compared to something like DHC Silver Complement4 (Prion4 is a bit rich for my blood now haha) but of course the proof is in the listening


----------



## raypin

Mmmm.....thin yes but it is a superb-sounding headphone cable. I am satisfied with the performance.


----------



## Toolman

Well...exactly. Just ordered one for my Utopia


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....I do exercise due caution when handling the Heimdall 2. The thin part may not survive a good yanking.


----------



## Toolman

raypin said:


> Mmm.....I do exercise due caution when handling the Heimdall 2. The thin part may not survive a good yanking.


 

 Major shame on Nordost...to think that when you bought an expensive cable, the last thing you'll expect to see is that it comes in a chicken wire size cable, and the need to constantly be worried about your cable snapping off or be damaged by the slightest mishandling.



 Tho Nordost provided 2 adapters (1/4" and 3.5mm TRS) for it's default XLR termination, they are bulky and uncomfortable to use. Not having the option to order them with different termination is also a pain

 OTOH, the cable matches pretty well with my Utopia thus far. How well? I won't know until all my other cables (from DHC, Norne, Wywires & Plus Sound) arrives and I get to compare them side by side. Unless this Nordost stands out against the competition, it looks like this will be quick good bye as I'll move on to other more robust and better sounding options.


----------



## raypin

Mmm......it is sheathed in FEP, a plastic by-product that is quite strong. HOWEVER, I don't want to put it to the test (expensive) thus my overabundance of caution. SQ-wise with the Utopia, it a very good match.


----------



## alvin sawdust

raypin said:


> Mmm......it is sheathed in FEP, a plastic by-product that is quite strong. HOWEVER, I don't want to put it to the test (expensive) thus my overabundance of caution. SQ-wise with the Utopia, it a very good match.


 
 Mmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## A-Rebirth

My first post! After been just a reader at forums for a couple of years I decided to create an account here. Anyway... I'm getting my HD800 next month. I plan to buy Oppo HA-1 later in -17 and then a premium XLR cable to it... I was recommended to get this Nordost Heimdal cable by my local HIFI store. But to my taste I think it's pretty ugly. I don't like the color. Connectors seems to be alright thought. I had owned some expensive cables previously. Not this expensive but almost as expensive. I have to say... I don't notice any much difference if any at all. When it comes to cables I look it feels more like fashion. If I can buy jeans for 400 $ from Armani that is more or less the same as a jeans from H&M. In terms of quality and design. Armani, Replay or other more expensive jeans with a more neutral look might not differs so much. At might be paying 200 - 300 $ just because it's "Armani". That doesn't make these people "stupid" people. Same thing with expensive cables. I think it's about fashion, design built quality and a nicer "feeling". And of course there a lot of people that actually feel some difference. But as I said I don't... So when it comes to HD800 from Nordost I'm actually looking for another cable. The one that caught my attention was the Kimber Cable "Axios".
  
 https://axios.kimber.com/
  
 I'm 99 % sure I will get that one instead of Heimdal. IF I will be able to order one... because there are no dealer in Sweden and they don't seem to ship. I'm not sure I will get one abroad. Possibly in worst case... Have anybody tried to or seen both these cables IRL?


----------



## Gamergtx260

Anybody tried the Heimdall with the 800S? Impressions?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

toolman said:


> Major shame on Nordost...to think that when you bought an expensive cable, the last thing you'll expect to see is that it comes in a chicken wire size cable, and the need to constantly be worried about your cable snapping off or be damaged by the slightest mishandling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Personally, I prefer the Nordost XLR termination + adaptors. It allows me to use one cable in different configurations. I have never had a cable failure. The cable is light weight so it doesn't drag your head down. I like that the Heimdall2 does not color the sound or change the characteristics of the headphones. Music sounds more open and more alive with the Heimdall2.


----------



## raypin

Mm...I agree. 3-in-1 is a major convenience and the clear, clean and neutral presentation is one more thing going for the H2.


----------



## hsuindah

I've been using the Heimdal 2 with my HD800S + Violectric V281. This is a very transparent setup and I'd say with the Heimdal 2 the noise floor is lowered compared to the standard XLR cable from Senheiser. Background is black completely, it's actually stunning to hear blackness in between notes. Listening to Vanessa Fernandez's "Here but I'm gone", the slow intro drum and the spacing between the drum strikes were stunning. 

I don't think the Heimdal adds any warmth the way Cardas does. It does take away some of the high freq glare but without sacrificing any transparency. This is simply a neutral and quiet cable. 

Btw, I'm actually switching to a different main headphone and learned from Nordost that you can't reterminate the Heimdal 2. So mine is actually for sale and if anyone is interested in getting Heimdal 2 for their HD800S pls pm me.


----------



## hsuindah

gamergtx260 said:


> Anybody tried the Heimdall with the 800S? Impressions?




Gamergtx260: pls see my post above for HD800S


----------



## Uncle Monty

Got a good deal on this cable a month ago as I'm too impatient waiting for my Toxic cable to arrive. Still getting the Toxic - eventually - which I'll use the the AK balanced output, but the Heimdall was recommended to me for use with the Audezes and AK players. I have to say it is absolutely stunning - I never thought a cable could make such a difference. I first bought expensive speaker cable 25yrs ago and, yes, it did make a big difference, but headphone cable? Didn't think there would be such a huge improvement. I've not had my AK player long and the reason I know this cable is amazing is because using it with my iPod / Fostex stack it comprehensively upscales everything. Seriously wondering why I got the AK when a £500 cable upgrade makes such a huge difference. If you're considering it, don't hold back - it seems well made and is very light.


----------



## Uncle Monty

Quote: Is that what you're supposed to do with these little red plastic net bits? Mine are in the box. 





raypin said:


> Mm...I agree. 3-in-1 is a major convenience and the clear, clean and neutral presentation is one more thing going for the H2.


----------



## raypin

Mm..at more than 800 bucks landed cost here, I kept the shipping protector on. It is optional. Lol! 

I ordered from Double Helix their ultrashort adaptor/no wire (headphone side) so I can use the Utopia Hemindall 2 with my Z1R and Beyerdynamic T1.2. Saves me quite a bundle.


----------



## Sonic Guild

ddanois said:


> I have been using the Heimdall 2 with my Focal Utopias since they arrived in June. This cable presents the Utopia in all of their glory. Clean, detailed and just beautiful. I will admit that I added a Utopia connector to my DHC Prion order so in about a week I'll have the opportunity to compare. However, there's nothing bad about the Heimdall 2 cable!


 
  
 Did u find the Heimdall 2 with the Utopia bright? thin?


----------



## Sonic Guild

Can someone compare the stock vs Heimdall 2 on the Utopia?
 What about Heimdall 2 vs Cardas Clear?


----------



## Uncle Monty

Can't compare the H2 to any cable other than the stock Audeze and it's a big upgrade in sound.
  
 Whilst I can't complain about the sound, the L and R cables to the phones after the Y-splitter do seem quite delicate - they're very thin. Had no problems but not sure how they'd stand up to abuse. The XLR connector you have to attach the 3.5mm jack to can be a bit clunky and I worry about it putting a strain on the jack. Definitely a cable for the home rather than on-the-move.
  
 Though the price is high, I'm certain most dealers would be open to a bit of haggling - mine was. They can't sell many, so I'm sure you'd get a deal on any H2s that have been gathering dust on the shelf.
  
 However, I'm sure Nordost know what they're doing. There's a warranty, of course, and the sound is fab imo.


----------



## ddanois

sonic guild said:


> Did u find the Heimdall 2 with the Utopia bright? thin?


 

 I actually do find it to be bright now that I have had the DHC Prion for a while. Still a great cable though.


----------



## Toolman

> Originally Posted by *Sonic Guild* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did u find the Heimdall 2 with the Utopia bright? thin?


 

 H2 is a tad (but not overly) bright but this is a great upgrade cable over stock. Still preferring my Silver Spore 4 and Silver Complement 4 and imho if budget can be stretched, DHC cables are great.

 The big downside of the Heimdall2 headphone cables are it's build quality. For $800 the last thing you'll expect is getting *32AWG* cables for your money (even my item cables are much thicker)...not that it matter in terms of SQ but I always have a feeling that the cable will snap unless I treat it like a baby...something you might want to keep in mind before buying


----------



## Sonic Guild

toolman said:


> H2 is a tad (but not overly) bright but this is a great upgrade cable over stock. Still preferring my Silver Spore 4 and Silver Complement 4 and imho if budget can be stretched, DHC cables are great.
> 
> The big downside of the Heimdall2 headphone cables are it's build quality. For $800 the last thing you'll expect is getting *32AWG* cables for your money (even my item cables are much thicker)...not that it matter in terms of SQ but I always have a feeling that the cable will snap unless I treat it like a baby...something you might want to keep in mind before buying


 

 Most likely I will get the Cardas Clear for the Utopia.
 Utopia requires a cable that softly presents the highs.


----------



## SuperBurrito

hifiguy528 said:


> Personally, I prefer the Nordost XLR termination + adaptors. It allows me to use one cable in different configurations. I have never had a cable failure. The cable is light weight so it doesn't drag your head down. I like that the Heimdall2 does not color the sound or change the characteristics of the headphones. Music sounds more open and more alive with the Heimdall2.


 
 What adapters are you using for the H2?  Double Helix, Norne?  Thanks


----------



## krumley7882

toolman said:


> Major shame on Nordost...to think that when you bought an expensive cable, the last thing you'll expect to see is that it comes in a chicken wire size cable, and the need to constantly be worried about your cable snapping off or be damaged by the slightest mishandling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hi-  Wondered if you had any new insights or thoughts on how this cable compares?  Kindly


----------



## Uncle Monty

It is a great sounding cable.
  
 It does look delicate, however I'm sure it will stand up to normal abuse.
  
 There's a review online where the reviewer uses the H2 on his mobile DAP every day for months. He keeps saying how it looks like it'll break but it never did...


----------



## Toolman

> Originally Posted by *krumley7882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi-  Wondered if you had any new insights or thoughts on how this cable compares?  Kindly


 

 Sold my Nordost...preferring my DHC Silver Spore4 and Complement4 as to my ear, these DHC are more balanced as well as rendering a fuller sound to both my Abyss and Utopia.

 But if you do get a chance to pick up the H2, I would certainly recommend them as they are pretty good cable and you may ended up liking them just fine


----------



## Roybenz

Anyone compared he1000v2 Stock cable and heimdall 2? Thanks


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Reviving an old thread just to say its sounds stunning w/ my PMx2!


----------



## LeeMark

Also, now on sale at Massdrop for $530.  I have the Cards Clear for my HE1000v1 so not likely to get it, but this is a great deal.


----------



## Weider

Hi all, just wanted to chime in;

I recently got the Heimdall 2 for use with Sony Z1R; its a good combination! 

I do prefer them to the Sony branded Kimbers, which I found a little too dark for my liking.

With the Heimdalls, the Z1R sounds lighter, airy-er, yet still maintaining a good kick in the bass.


----------



## Yassa

Can't decide between the Cardas clear or Nordost Heimdall to go with my new LCD2C


----------



## Hoegaardener70

Am i missing something, or is the L and R connector of the Heimdall2 identical? I cannot see which one is which, no print, no color coding for red marking the right side. And how do,you then properly connect? Thanks all ...


----------



## philo50

The stress relief material on the right is red....the other is not


----------



## Hoegaardener70

philo50 said:


> The stress relief material on the right is red....the other is not




Aaaaahhhh... I totally missed that ... how could I not see this, haha!!!  Thank you.


----------



## Ultimateaudioslave

mscott58 said:


> Trying to see if they'd be an upgrade from my Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3's.


Hey I am very interested to know this. Thinking of buying silver dragons; but if nordost is life changing; I may consider; please let me know. Also nordost provides quality interconnects.


----------



## Ultimateaudioslave

isquirrel said:


> The Heimdall 2 family has arrived !
> 
> First impressions was very happy with the presentation packing etc. If anyone wants photos I will take some.
> 
> ...




I have LCD X, planning to buy a aftermarket cable; whichyou prefer? a nordost a cardass or moon audio? If it is life changing, I can pay for nordost.


----------



## Ultimateaudioslave

isquirrel said:


> For the X I tried Nordost Heimdall 2, Cardas Clear & ALO Salty Pepper.
> 
> The Nordorst was very resolving but tended at least on my system at that time to be a little on the lean side and over time became fatiguing. Typical of Silver cables. It was good, but ultimately I went with the Cardas Clear as I found it to be just as revealing but had a lush midrange which suited my tastes better.
> 
> ...


Please tell me after all the research where did you guys settle over LCDX? I am planning to get a schiit raggy and an aftermarket cable for it and call ita day; so I will get the best. The DAC is yaggy.


----------



## Uncle Monty

The Heimdall 2 HP cable needs about 200hrs burn-in - the sound improves significantly, becomes smoother.


----------



## Ultimateaudioslave

Uncle Monty said:


> The Heimdall 2 HP cable needs about 200hrs burn-in - the sound improves significantly, becomes smoother.


is it worth to spend that much extra?


----------



## Uncle Monty

Up to you, I suppose, but it made a noticeable difference in my set-up. Initially I wasn't too impressed and actually sold mine to another headfier who lived near me. They ran it in for a week before deciding they preferred Audeze's stock cable, so I bought it back off them and was surprised at the difference (I hadn't run it in very much). So it's expensive if you end up preferring your old cable. Some retailers might let you return it for credit if you don't rate it.


----------



## Ultimateaudioslave

Uncle Monty said:


> Up to you, I suppose, but it made a noticeable difference in my set-up. Initially I wasn't too impressed and actually sold mine to another headfier who lived near me. They ran it in for a week before deciding they preferred Audeze's stock cable, so I bought it back off them and was surprised at the difference (I hadn't run it in very much). So it's expensive if you end up preferring your old cable. Some retailers might let you return it for credit if you don't rate it.


Thank you for writing back; however I am confused I guess. Your conclusion is not clear to me. Is it worth the money?


----------



## Uncle Monty

To me: yes
To the guy I sold it to and then bought it back from: no
To you: who knows?


----------



## Ultimateaudioslave

Uncle Monty said:


> To me: yes
> To the guy I sold it to and then bought it back from: no
> To you: who knows?


Thanks for this answer!


----------



## curbfeeler

Buy the Nordost Heimdall from a dealer who also offers burn in service using the Nordost VIDAR cable conditioner.
Burn in problem solved.


----------



## Ultimateaudioslave

curbfeeler said:


> Buy the Nordost Heimdall from a dealer who also offers burn in service using the Nordost VIDAR cable conditioner.
> Burn in problem solved.


I see! Thanks!


----------



## 118900

Hi apologies for the ignorance but could someone please confirm whether the 3.5 mm balanced jack works with a standard unbalanced headphone socket (Oppo HS-2SE, dragonfly red or hugo2 for example)? Thanks for any and all support


----------



## Uncle Monty

Are you sure it's a balanced 3.5mm?

My Heimdall came with standard 3.5 and 6.35 jacks that attach to a balanced XLR jack. I don't think it's balanced unless you use the XLR directly.


----------



## 118900 (Aug 13, 2019)

Uncle Monty said:


> Are you sure it's a balanced 3.5mm?
> 
> My Heimdall came with standard 3.5 and 6.35 jacks that attach to a balanced XLR jack. I don't think it's balanced unless you use the XLR directly.



Firstly thank you for your reply. To be perfectly honest I assumed that as there were XLR connections then the jack was also balanced TPS although from the description this is a standard stereo jack as you have also clarified. In this case what happens to the signal when it passed through the stereo jack to XLR connector? Does it get converted to balanced through that until it reaches the mini XLRs on the headphones themselves (Audeze in my case)?

Again my sincere apologies for my ignorance on these matter, I only started reading about the difference between balanced and unbalanced cabling yesterday....


----------



## raypin (Aug 13, 2019)

Mm...also available for Heimdall 2 is the 4.4 mm short adaptor for balanced (XLR to Pentaconn). I have 2 Heimdalls (one for Sennheiser HD series and another for the Focal Utopia and Sony Z1R using an adaptor on the headphone side) and with the 4.4 mm (bal) , 3.5 mm (unbal) , 6.3 mm (unbal) and XLR (bal), it is a complete cable system. Worth it very much for me.


----------



## 118900

raypin said:


> Mm...also available for Heimdall 2 is the 4.4 mm short adaptor for balanced (XLR to Pentaconn). I have 2 Heimdalls (one for Sennheiser HD series and another for the Focal Utopia and Sony Z1R using an adaptor) and with the 4.4 mm., 3.5 mm, 6.3 mm and XLR, it is a complete cable system. Worth it very much for me.


Personally I have already ordered them for the Audeze LCD-4z (that I am collecting from the dealer tomorrow). I have not heard these but have used several nordost interconnect cables in the past and absolutely loved what they did to the sound so I’m going on a trust purchase. I should have enough time with the standard Audeze cables (before the Nordosts arrive) to allow a good comparison when they do arrive (and burn in)


----------



## Whazzzup

Considered Nordost but found it difficult to source. Looked into Valhalla series of interconnects had a hard time finding a price even. Went for audio quest fire, excellent xlr. Even got it on sale however they are not cheap...wonder if anyone is ever fortunate to a/b Nordost and fire


----------



## Uncle Monty

I'm not convinced there's much benefit in using a balanced cable. The quality of construction and materials used will affect the sound more. My current amp, a Chord TT2, doesn't even have a balanced input.


----------



## Whazzzup

Uncle Monty said:


> I'm not convinced there's much benefit in using a balanced cable. The quality of construction and materials used will affect the sound more. My current amp, a Chord TT2, doesn't even have a balanced input.


even tho i use TT i balance out XLR to a fully balanced pre amp then balanced cable to my HP. the benefits are subjective preferences but i like the concept of complete separation of left and right channels, left and right voltage, neither the two will meet or cross talk. Sure the system can scale up nice but TT2 can do it se. I just chose balanced.


----------



## 118900

Uncle Monty said:


> I'm not convinced there's much benefit in using a balanced cable. The quality of construction and materials used will affect the sound more. My current amp, a Chord TT2, doesn't even have a balanced input.


I have never even tried balanced connections let alone perform an A/B comparison so I honestly have no idea. My preference would be to upgrade to a Hugo 2 in the near future so that would rule out balanced connectors as well


----------



## 118900

Whazzzup said:


> even tho i use TT i balance out XLR to a fully balanced pre amp then balanced cable to my HP. the benefits are subjective preferences but i like the concept of complete separation of left and right channels, left and right voltage, neither the two will meet or cross talk. Sure the system can scale up nice but TT2 can do it se. I just chose balanced.


Out of interest have you ever performed an A/B comparison using exactly the same set up using different balanced/unbalanced (but otherwise identical) cables? If so did you notice a difference at all?


----------



## Whazzzup

juansan said:


> Out of interest have you ever performed an A/B comparison using exactly the same set up using different balanced/unbalanced (but otherwise identical) cables? If so did you notice a difference at all?


 yes on every component/ cable/dac/server I have had. Granted it may only be once. For example my encore iem have a two prong attachment that didn’t seem very sturdy, or my fire xlr once was enough for the smile to take shape. Some like my initial server dt gs had a sig increase in sq from an iMac but mu DX from dt gs was also an improvement in a slightly different way. My Sarum t USB improved sound from aq diamond and oyaide continental but I couldn’t tell a difference between diamond and oyaide. Adding gsx mk2 in totality of upgrades compared to se direct from tt was also a bloom improvement but subtle. My amp is wire and gain so it doesn’t color stuff but I do enjoy the combo.  I have threads and my report on every component listed in my handle. For example my perfect wave Ac 12 power cable has a right up, you will notice I didn’t talk sq at all, didn’t notice anything, same with my lps, however in this hobby you could rationalize anything, I use these components as insurance or what if, or it looks cool, or it makes me feel better. However the meat and potato’s from stock Hd800S cable I noticed a sound improvement , from comparing se cable to balanced well it’s impossible but in that itself the cable difference was negligible. 
I could list every thread I created as a test but 1) I hate sound science, you won’t find them there, well one of those dudes graced my aq fire thread with a generous comment of cables don’t matter .....2) I figure if anyone cared they could search the sight using any of my component names. 3) I’m lazy to list em..


----------



## 118900 (Oct 1, 2019)

Finally arrived and now for the breaking-in but already very happy with the difference. More top end without being too bright


----------



## JafoNYC

Reading through this older thread on Nordost Heimdall HP cable - one constant is the concern that it's a thinner cable and must be prone to problems - I've used Nordost interconnects in hi-fi setups for years with no problems. Use the Heimdall 2 with my headphones and I do not baby them - no shorts, no problems. And i do love that they provide a choice of end connections for the price - which yes, is steep.


----------



## 118900

JafoNYC said:


> Reading through this older thread on Nordost Heimdall HP cable - one constant is the concern that it's a thinner cable and must be prone to problems - I've used Nordost interconnects in hi-fi setups for years with no problems. Use the Heimdall 2 with my headphones and I do not baby them - no shorts, no problems. And i do love that they provide a choice of end connections for the price - which yes, is steep.


I agree, the Heimdall HP cable looks thin and fragile, especially when it divides into the two separate left and right cable, however in use is appears to be quite rugged. I  wouldn't use it when I'm out and about though.

The Heimdall iKable is very rugged with the shielding adding to its tough appearance, but maybe too inflexible for use with headphones.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Been using this cable for about three (3) years now. Yeah, looks fragile alright, but not have any problems with it in use.


----------



## curbfeeler

JafoNYC said:


> Reading through this older thread on Nordost Heimdall HP cable - one constant is the concern that it's a thinner cable and must be prone to problems - I've used Nordost interconnects in hi-fi setups for years with no problems. Use the Heimdall 2 with my headphones and I do not baby them - no shorts, no problems. And i do love that they provide a choice of end connections for the price - which yes, is steep.


I have been using the Heimdall with the Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 for several years and have had no issues.


----------



## JafoNYC

Nice to see others having the same experience. It's a good lesson for all of us making comments to do our best to base them on actual experience as opposed to expectations or in this case, the appearance of the cable.


----------



## murphythecat (Sep 26, 2020)

who compared to the heimdall 2 to other cables?


----------



## JafoNYC

murphythecat said:


> who compared to the heimdall 2 to other cables?


 
I had the Lazuli Reference cable at the same time as the Nordost Heimdall 2 - both improvements over the stock cable. In the most basic terms the Lazuli added a bit more weight to the music while the Nordost added more air - they both added more definition to the sound. As I tell people these are subtle not in your face differences. Considering this was for use with my HifiMan HE 1Kv2 - the Nordost added what was most needed to that particular headphone. There was one very practical issue with the Lazuli - it's thick and heavy. I felt like I was wrestling with an octopus when I used it - it felt like it was pulling one my head. I know there are ways around this - but it was a negative to me. Both great cables - both capable of adding something to your experience.


----------



## murphythecat

just wanted to say to anyone considering that wire. just dont. The wire have failed on me with normal usage within 2 months.
a real pile of junk. 
the right side just split on me after a week. then with barely any stress applied to the wire, the right side have failed just over the separation metal thingy. The wire still work, but its clearly falling apart.


----------



## 118900 (Oct 21, 2020)

murphythecat said:


> just wanted to say to anyone considering that wire. just dont. The wire have failed on me with normal usage within 2 months.
> a real pile of junk.
> the right side just split on me after a week. then with barely any stress applied to the wire, the right side have failed just over the separation metal thingy. The wire still work, but its clearly falling apart.


There are several posts from users (some who had used it for over three years) without having problems.

I have had it for about a year and coil it tightly to store in the Peli case with my headphones and uncoil it to use it, same relatively “stressful” procedure every time and I haven’t had any problems with it.

Did you purchase from an authorised dealer? Are you sure it isn’t a counterfeit or something similar? I would Contact the seller and get it replaced under guarantee.


----------



## murphythecat (Oct 21, 2020)

juansan said:


> There are several posts from users (some who had used it for over three years) without having problems.
> 
> I have had it for about a year and coil it tightly to store in the Peli case with my headphones and uncoil it to use it, same relatively “stressful” procedure every time and I haven’t had any problems with it.
> 
> Did you purchase from an authorised dealer? Are you sure it isn’t a counterfeit or something similar? I would Contact the seller and get it replaced under guarantee.


nah, its a real one. got the serial number and all. Im in contact with nordost right now to try to have it fixed. but at this point i just dont care. none of my other cable ever failed on me.
this cable is way too fragile. this is a warning for anyone i guess.

ill add more
I got the cable about a month ago and it looked like new. no defects at all. then after a couple of days a spiral started happening on the right side. as if the cable was turning onto itself. a couple of times ive disconnected the utopia and remove the spiral. after a couple of days, their was a cut at the exact place where the spiral was occuring.
ive then contacted them
forward 3 weeks to today, the cable at the splitting metal part just ripped apart. the cable is extremely low quality. 
and the Nordhost is handling this is now confirmed, they told me "tough luck".
what a shady company


----------



## 118900

murphythecat said:


> nah, its a real one. got the serial number and all. Im in contact with nordost right now to try to have it fixed. but at this point i just dont care. none of my other cable ever failed on me.
> this cable is way too fragile. this is a warning for anyone i guess


Appreciate the warning but like I said several people here have been using the cable for a while, myself included, with no issues. Frankly I am very very surprised. Could you post some photos of the damage?


----------



## murphythecat

Now nordhost are implying its not the spiralling that caused the wire to fail but something must have cut that wire. This is such BS from a company. ive dealt with dozens of hifi company, never have I felt treated this way. 

my 2 cents


----------



## 118900

murphythecat said:


> Now nordhost are implying its not the spiralling that caused the wire to fail but something must have cut that wire. This is such BS from a company. ive dealt with dozens of hifi company, never have I felt treated this way.
> 
> my 2 cents


Can you post pics please?


----------



## Uncle Monty

nearly 5 years I've had mine - still like new - feels flimsy but seems quite tough - don't have any other Nordost cables but I wouldn't hesitate to buy Nordost again - post some pics so we can see what's going on


----------



## Roybenz

Anyone Using heimdall 2 with susvara? I compared it to stock cable and the stock seems brighter


----------



## AussieMick

Hi All
  I’m a relatively recent adopter of this cable for use with Stellia and TT2. I’m very impressed with the resolution and even handed nature of bass and treble. Also very pleased with how quiet the cable is. Noise seems really low and the sound is smooth and completely non-fatiguing.
My question is, has anyone used the 2 x XLR to 4 pin XLR cable? Thinking of sourcing one (secondhand) to try out with the TT2.


----------

